# Charge for wedding cake tastings?



## short st. cakes (Jan 29, 2007)

For those of you who do wedding cakes: 
-do you charge for tastings?
-how much? 

thanks,
Jodi


----------



## short st. cakes (Jan 29, 2007)

now that I've posted over 15 times, I can post my "website" if folks want to see my cakes. I'm a little embarassed to show y'all, due to the stunning expertise represented here, but oh well. It is what it is. 
xo
jodi

www.myspace.com/shortstreetcakes


----------



## z~bestus (Dec 13, 2005)

JODI:
Good afternoon Jodi. I am impressed with your baking expertise. I enjoyed looking thru your baked goods photos. 
Good luck to you & enjoy the rest of the day young lady.

:smiles: 
Z~BESTUS.


----------



## short st. cakes (Jan 29, 2007)

Oh, I meant the stunning expertise represented HERE on cheftalk.
thanks yall


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

i would say charge and credit the purchase with a percentage of the tasting fee.
hold all appointments with the cc, with a fee for missed appointments, say $10 to cover your costs, etc...
people will take great advantage of a free tasting and feel free to break appts.
be savvy, be smart and deliver a beautiful cake!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I will give a free tasting of something that I already have on hand, or I charge $50 for a custom tasting (usually 2 or 3 flavors (no more than an hour!)).

Good luck.

Ditto mbrown.


----------

